# Yucatan



## meridayanqui (Aug 12, 2012)

Still exploring ExpatForum. Did not see a thread for the Yucatan. I live in Merida. It would be nice to see posts sorted by city.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

meridayanqui said:


> Still exploring ExpatForum. Did not see a thread for the Yucatan. I live in Merida. It would be nice to see posts sorted by city.


You can do that in the search function. 

Search for Merida, and you'll find threads about Merida, for example.

Search for learning Spanish, ditto.

Etc.....


----------

